# Wakefield Audi



## TangoDeltaSierra3 (Sep 16, 2018)

Great set up at audi wakefield with the drive in pitlane. Took my car in to investigate a thud noise from rear suspension on my tts magride. I was half expecting to be fobbed off anyway but dropped the car off at 9.50 and received a call at 14.30 to say they had not only diagnosed the issue as rear strut top mounts faulty they had replaced them under warranty too. Car was lovely and clean after too. Five stars from me.


----------



## falconmick (Mar 12, 2018)

Good result but what is a drive in pit lane?


----------

